# Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Compani



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2015)

```
<b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 2, 2015</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce that its parent company, Canon Inc., has been named to the 2015 <i>FORTUNE</i>magazine World’s Most Admired Companies list in the computers category. Considered by<i>FORTUNE</i> magazine as the “definitive report card on corporate reputations,” Canon received its highest ranks in innovation, social responsibility and long-term investment value.</p>
<p>“We are honored to be recognized as one of the World’s Most Admired Companies by <i>FORTUNE</i>magazine and well-respected industry leaders,” said Kotaro Fukushima, senior director and general manager, Corporate Communications, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The results of this year’s rankings are a testament to Canon’s commitment to investing in our customers and technology, and our core belief of being a good corporate citizen in the communities we serve.”</p>
<p>The 2015 list was separated into 55 industries from a variety of business areas. Over 600 companies from 29 countries around the world were analyzed and ranked by executives, directors and analysts in their respective industries based on nine reputation drivers, including financial soundness, long-term investment value, people management, social responsibility, use of corporate assets, quality of management, quality of products/services, innovation and global competitiveness.<sup>1</sup></p>
<p>The <i>FORTUNE</i> magazine World’s Most Admired Companies list can be found at <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.fortune.com/wmac" target="_blank">www.fortune.com/wmac</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Com*

They obviously know nothing about DR then.....







oh come one people what else do you expect, may as well get it over and done with ;D


----------



## nda (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Com*

...just how to make money


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Com*

Just lighting the blue touch paper . . . "Canon received its highest ranks in *innovation*, social responsibility and long-term investment value."

I'm not one to put a _massive_ amount of store into such awards but it is a timely reminder of the paucity of some of the claims about Canon not being innovative.


----------



## 1kind (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Com*



fragilesi said:


> Just lighting the blue touch paper . . . "Canon received its highest ranks in *innovation*, social responsibility and long-term investment value."
> 
> I'm not one to put a _massive_ amount of store into such awards but it is a timely reminder of the paucity of some of the claims about Canon not being innovative.


Canon does make other products other than cameras and lenses. Mixed reality, 4k reference display, medical, semiconductors and many other items.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon Receives Prestigious Accolade From FORTUNE Magazine As One Of The World's Most Admired Com*



1kind said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Just lighting the blue touch paper . . . "Canon received its highest ranks in *innovation*, social responsibility and long-term investment value."
> ...



Really? Who ever would have thought it?


----------

